# Frederick Richardson



## alison-richardson (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello-Im looking for ship mates of my father Fred Richardson. He worked for Stevenson & Clarkes and is in his mid 70's now. Any photos of him or you if you sailed with him, or stories, as he often talks about his time in the Merchant Navy and Id like to be able to tell him what happened to people or put them in touch. Thanks


----------



## B.Nicholson (Jun 15, 2008)

*alison*



alison-richardson said:


> Hello-Im looking for ship mates of my father Fred Richardson. He worked for Stevenson & Clarkes and is in his mid 70's now. Any photos of him or you if you sailed with him, or stories, as he often talks about his time in the Merchant Navy and Id like to be able to tell him what happened to people or put them in touch. Thanks


I think I sailed with your dad. his name so familiar. I am Bob Nicholson was on Stevie's tankers from 70 until 77 as Bosun 2nd/mate. Ch/mate. Lived in Hebburn and Jarrow. ( I do know your dad. the back of me brain is rattling) Mind could have been in one of Stevie's colliers.
if you want to call me my number is 489778.
B Rgds Bob


----------

